# Lost Boat at MF Salmon Scat station



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

The boat in question is a Pyranha Recoil ( medium), yellow and orange in color.
Serial # is XJBE BJBR B707. 
The owner did not have his name in. Black neoprene foam has been installed in the bulkhead area to pad the feet. It was left at Dump Creek or the Scat station ( we believe ) on Tuesday June 24 at about 6:30 pm. 

We were back there by 7:30 and it was gone. There is almost no chance that it fell out on during the trip to Salmon. So someone has picked this up, hopefully to return to it's rightful owner. 

Thanks.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

*Bump*

and thanks for looking. This boat is starting to look more like stolen than misplaced. Thanks Buzzards. I know there aren't a ton up here in EEdaho, but I know you guys are up here on the Slammin Salmon's and Payette's. 

THX


----------

